# MintR33's RB30DET R33 GTST



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

First of all, Hi from Australia :thumbsup: 

I've been bitten by the Skyline bug for some time now ever since I first bought my GTST back in 2003.

Anyhow, I though't I'd share my diary from purchase until now.

A few days after I purchased her:








Completely Un-adulterated there!

Not alot happened over the next 3-4 years I fitted an Intercooler, Nismo front bar, Power Enterprise pod filter and lowered it on A'PEXi springs and bilstein shocks:

















Onto the good stuff...
470cc Injectors








Power FC Boost controller, Nismo Fuel Pump, Tomei Z32 AFM loom adaptor, Nismo FPR, JECS Z32 AFM, Splitfire Coilpacks:








Greddy front facing plenum:









And then it arrived straight off the truck from Sydney, the RB30DET built by Ricol Automotive:
















Bored 20thou
CP Forged Pistons
ARP Head Studs
Cometic Head Gasket
Variable Cam Timing Oil Lines Connected
Decked, Honed and machined block
Full Nissan Gasket Kit
RB26DETT Oil Pump

I had Hightemp paint powder coated on the cam covers:

















A few more good bits:

























Fitting the Greddy plenum:

























I had the exhaust manifold ceramic coated along with the exhaust housing for the turbo (which is an A'PEXi AX53B70):









































Reworked Oil Drain from head and Turbo:









Whilst this was happening I had the engine bay re-sprayed:









OS Giken STR2CD Clutch Fitted:









Time to drop it in:









A Short time later:









































I Painted the Fuel Rail in Hightemp wrinkle coat:

















And then I was left with this:









Thanks for reading, it's on its way to get tuned in the coming weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you crazy bastard!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice! quick question tho - what head does your RB30 have? Valve covers have the PCV vents in a different location to the RB26 - or did they move them for a good reason?

but otherwise - very nice job.:clap:


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

It's an RB25DET head mate


----------



## WOODY1 (Dec 3, 2007)

AWESOME GTST MATE THATS LOVELY


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is it an OS giken RB30?

Simon


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Do those nismo clocks work as a straight swap into a gts-t of the same model?


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep they sure do, ofcourse you lose the boost gauge though.

And no its not an OS RB30


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

cant wait to see it in action


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheer's for the comment's Gents 

Thought I'd better add that I have Nismo LM GT2's on there now instead of the rims in the first pic.

Here's a quick photo ( I really need to do a proper photo shoot at some point)









Also heres a list of mods:

Engine
RB30DET (RB30 Block with RB25DET Head) Built by Ricol Automotive

CP Forged Pistons
ARP Head Studs
Cometic Head Gasket
New RB26DETT Oil Pump
New RB25DET Water Pump
Bottom End Rebuilt using Genuine Nissan Parts
Variable Cam Timing Oil Lines Connected
Decked, Honed and machined block
Full Nissan Gasket Kit
20thou Overbore
A'PEXi Power FC
A'PEXi Power FC Hand controller
A'PEXi AX53B70 P25 Turbo Kit
HPC Coated Exhaust Housing
A'PEXi PowerFC boost controller kit
A'PEXi Super Suction Kit
A'PEXi Pod Filter
Custom Stainless Steel Split Dump Pipe (Heat Wrapped)
Unique Auto Sport Fibreglass Cold Air Box
Greddy Forward Facing Inlet Plenum
Greddy Throttlebody adaptor
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator
Nismo Fuel Pump
470cc (S15) Deatschwerks Injectors
D1 Front Mount Polished Intercooler
Splitfire Coilpacks
JECS Z32 Air Flow meter
Tomei Z32 Wiring Harness
Fujitsubo Catback Exhaust
Sard Magnetic Sump Plug
3" Metal Catco Cat 5" Wide Body
GTR BOV
16" Flex-a-Lite Thermo Fan in Factory Shroud
Ross Metal Jacket Harmonic Balancer

Handling / Braking / Wheels
A'PEXi Hard Tune 'Down Springs'
A'PEXi Strut Brace
Nismo LM-GT2 18" Wheels 8" Front 9" Rear
RDA Slotted Rotors Front & Rear
Bilstein Adjustable Shocks
Whiteline Camber kit
Bendix Advance Brake Pads - Front
Ferodo GP2 Brake Pads - Rear

Drivetrain
OS Giken STR2CD Twin Plate Clutch
Redline Oil Gearbox & Diff
Nismo Strong Release pivot ball

Exterior Styling
Nismo Smoked Side Winkers
Nismo Carbon Fibre Side Pillars
Nismo Front Bar

Interior
Greddy Turbo Timer
Nismo Gear Shift Knob
Nismo 320km/h Dash Cluster
A'PEXi EL2 Boost Gauge
A'PEXi EL2 Oil Temp Gauge
GReddy A-Pillar Pod


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

You iz Crazy 

Moff


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: That build looks great!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

MintR33 said:


> And no its not an OS RB30


why the OS plug cover then?


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just for ventilation and because I like it


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Damn that must be lovely to drive, with that turbo I imagine it feels close to NA with practically no turbo lag! mmmmmm torque  Well done looks a great project.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Excellent work there!

quick question...I'm quite surprised to see you have scrapped the standard oil/water heat exchanger and have no external oil cooler........any particular reason or plan?








thanks, ian


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

G'day Ian, 

RB30's didnt come with an oil cooler, thus it isnt shown in that photo. 

I have retrofitted the RB25DET one, i'll try to dig up a photo for you.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

MintR33 said:


> Just for ventilation and because I like it


as bad as putting a GTR badge on the bootlid IMHO

Simon


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ian, looks like I didnt take a photo of the oil cooler on the motor, (with tonnes of things happening its hard to take a pic of everythign) but heres a quote from a member of skylinesaustralia.com explaining what needs to be done:



r33_racer said:


> Im pretty sure i posted a pic of our 25/30 showing what we did with the oil filter and sandwich plate on the block somewhere in the rb30 thread but anyway...sorry R31Nismoid. We removed the heat exchanger from ours on the new motor and left the std thread fitting on the block and screwed our sandwich plate straight onto that for our cooler and filter. You then use the OPS feed just NW of the filter section for your oil pres sender and mechanical gauge or whatever else your running off it, in our case also the feed for the vct.
> 
> Or...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you don't like the coil pack cover Simonh


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome example there Mint! 

Looking forward to seeing some Dyno sheets up and seeing what that Puppy kicks out!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

MintR33 said:


> Sorry to hear you don't like the coil pack cover Simonh


Everytime someone see that they are going to ask - is that an OS RB30 then, and you are going to have to say "no it's an RB30...." It looks nice, just has no place on top of an RB30 engine - again IMHO

Love what you are doing with the car and it should put out some very interesting numbers 

Simon


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Simonh said:


> as bad as putting a GTR badge on the bootlid IMHO
> 
> Simon


Dont be silly, its just a cover with a name on it! Doesnt mean its a Giken engine for gods sake! Happens to be a very light cover with ventilation holes, I didnt even make the connection until you mentioned it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Simonh said:


> as bad as putting a GTR badge on the bootlid IMHO
> 
> Simon


considering it doesnt say RB30 anywhere on that engine, and that coilpack cover is just one of the many things OSG make and not at all associated with their RB30 engines, thats a "slightly" odd thing to think/say...

and if anyone asks if its an OSG engine, say "does it look like the front pulley has came off and wrecked half the enginebay?" :chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

AJFleming said:


> Dont be silly, its just a cover with a name on it! Doesnt mean its a Giken engine for gods sake! Happens to be a very light cover with ventilation holes, I didnt even make the connection until you mentioned it.


Exactly - not to mention the fact that it has an OS clutch fitted anyway :chuckle: 
It doesn't say OS Giken RB30 on it!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It's obviously just me then! I saw it and my first thought was is that an OS engine?

never mind it is a great build anyway


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

That is sweeeeeet! MintR33 you have the same turbo as me, you must tell me what BHP its capable of as im getting my engine rebuilt with forge pistons/rods but no1 know what bhp my turbo will push.............. Get on the dino, wish i had the money for a RB30 nice nice job bud:smokin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Will do mate, just sorting out some teething issues and should have in tuned in another month or so! Pretty confident it will see 250RWKW or more however it might be a little small for the extra capacity of the 3.0L. If it is it'll be time for something to the tune of a GT3076


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Updated pics with the Nismo Wheels


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! 

What are your opinions on Billet Turbochargers? Just a thought as that's what I use and as far as I'm so far aware, the only GTST owner using one (4030) in the UK at present.


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Never heard of billet turbochargers sorry


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

MintR33 said:


> Never heard of billet turbochargers sorry


usually supplied by mr turbo in oz..lol


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

As above, Mr Turbo sells them in Aus to his MR2 customers, over here Thor Racing sell them and again as far as I'm aware the sole distributor for them. 

www.billetturbochargers.com | index.ews


----------

